# Nukey doing yet another run !



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol well even though i am the wrong side of 40, sprouting grey hairs at an astonishing rate and gaining midriff inches seemingly by the week I have put my name down for another run for Cancer Research

This time its less miles at 10K but having my 6 month old teething means I haven't slept properly in weeks, haven't trained properly most of this year so going to be extremely hard work getting in shape in 5-6 weeks to do a decent show of it on the day

Soooooo please dig deep and sponsor me, raising money for Cancer Research again this year and have sponsorship page up at the following url:-

http://www.run10ksponsorme.org/davidburley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Nuke, though I wonder at your sanity! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Now I've made a donation can I come and watch you suffer? :wink: :wink: 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Now I've made a donation can I come and watch you suffer


If you are in the area feel free to drop in and laugh as i amble across the line all hot and bothered !


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Will have to wait for my bit as I am still struggling to gather funds for Bubblehead.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

np Puss/Daphne (Do you want a username change btw  ? )


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't change her username back again Nuke - it will spoil all the fun for half the membership! :lol: :lol:

**************************************************************​
On a serious note, I hadn't realised how much extra a charity receives if donors opt for Gift Aid.

It will make a heck of a difference if everybody does so.  

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> np Puss/Daphne (Do you want a username change btw  ? )


I think I may change over the weekend. I appreciate now how difficult life was for my friends in Bugis Street especially Adelaide I think named because she had big cities.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck Nuke on the run, how ever long it might take you 8O . 
Always happy to support worthy causes for Cancer or MS.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Nuke

At least I won't need to get up early to look after the MHF stand while you do this one :wink:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Well done Nuke. Get some hashing in too. Rough terrain training in Devon, what could be better.

Madam did the Race for Life a week ago in Southampton as part of a team for our deceased pal Helen 38yrs old. I am almost spent up on sponsorship this year quite frankly, so many causes and sorrows, but I will see what can be done.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Nuke,

I have chucked a little in the pot as every bit helps! For me my next event is the 6th of September, I am doing the Cotswold triathlon so I see you madness and raise it to me being plain stupid! :lol: 

Keep up the training...

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Nuke I dont pay tax I should have done it under Ray,s name


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Get some hashing in too


I hashed quite a lot last year in the run up to doing the Bristol 1/2, I have found a training partner to go running with locally (In the pub at a lock in of all places !!) so will get him into hashing and that means I will have a lift 50% of the time and can enjoy the on downs more


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I did it in Duncan's name as he pays taxes - I don't - so every little bit helps - just keep going - you will make it....

Carol


----------

